# Minn Kota Edge: what length shaft for Tracker Topper 1542



## Jezreel (Apr 17, 2017)

I just finished my deck, and floor for my new-used boat. Before I screw the deck down, I want to get a new bow mount TM, and get the wires run to the battery. I am looking to get a Minn Kota Edge for my Tracker Topper 1542. What shaft length do I need? The 36 inch or the 45 inch. Notice I had to build a mount to raise the TM base level to the edge. I can get it way cheap at Academy in the 45 inch, but if this boat needs the 36 inch, I'll pay the extra $$$$. 

Thanks,

jp


----------



## WALI4VR (Apr 18, 2017)

My preference on Tm's is too long is much better than too short in most instances. You can raise it up anytime. You can't make it grow longer ever. 

Sent from my XT1650 using Tapatalk


----------



## LarryMc (Apr 18, 2017)

The link below might help;

https://www.minnkotamotors.com/Support/FAQs/FAQ-Details/How-do-I-choose-the-right-shaft-length-for-my-trolling-motor-/

WALI4VR makes a good point. Too long is better than too short almost always.


----------



## Jezreel (Apr 18, 2017)

The Link was very helpful, but yep, WALI4VR made up my mind! I will be getting the 45 inch model. 

Thanks Guys! ! !


----------



## onthewater102 (Apr 18, 2017)

LOL I try to go to the other way - keeping the shaft as short as possible so I don't have the head up in the way when I'm flipping. To each their own. 36" would have been plenty for the front of that boat, but the longer one gives you options in the future.


----------

